# 2A+2C, VHI company plan plus level 1, renewal end July



## Babyb2010 (16 Jun 2013)

Hi all

I'm currently insured with vhi company plan plus level 1.

2 adults and 1 child. Renewal date is the end of July. My employer pays my health insurance and I pay my hubby's and child's through my payroll. 

I'm due baby number 2 before renewal date so I will have to add additional child onto policy come renewal.( will just miss out on the free year) 

I'm looking at moving my hubby and 2 kids to another policy/company where kids go free. My oldest child will be 3 in sept 2013 So Not sure if he will still get the free year? Might leave my oldest child on my policy and move my hubby and second child to an equivalent plan where child goes free till 3. 

Any advice greatly appreciated . 

Thanks

Banyb2010


----------



## snowyb (17 Jun 2013)

Hi Babyb2010,

Welcome to AAM.  You have upto 13 weeks after the birth to add your newborn to the policy. So you could wait until renewal date to do this.

Glohealth would be the best option for your husband and the two children.
Once a child is two years at renewal date,  they are covered free for the full year.
So, in your case, the two kids will be free with Glohealth Better Plan.
Details as follows;

Better Plan;   adult price;  915pa  + 2 children under 3 yrs free.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?89&298/

Note; as an optional extra,  they also have an outpatient daily plan covering gp, consultant visits etc if required.
The 2 kids will go free on this daily plan also with one paying adult.
Details as follows;

Daily Care Better Plan;     adult price;  198pa + 2 children under 3 yrs free.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&304/

These options are well worth considering offering very good value for the children.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## Babyb2010 (7 Jul 2013)

Hi Snowyb

Thanks for ur reply. Am seriously considering moving my hubby and 2 kids to glo health Better plan. Great savings to be had! Got my renewal from VHI today and the premiums have gone up. Only problem is I am worried because its a slightly lower level of cover to what we are on with VHI & there is no day 2 day.
 Are there waiting periods if we move ?? And is there a Hugh difference in cover from the plan we are on with vhi And glo Health better plan?I'm just worried if we move and something happens that the level of cover wont be the same or there will be waiting periods. My hubby has health insurance since 2008 without any breaks in cover, and kids are on policy since birth. We would use private hospitals where we can as there is 2 located where we live. 

Thanks for ur help 

Babyb2010


----------



## snowyb (8 Jul 2013)

Hi Babyb2010,

First of all, there are no waiting periods if your husband and 2 children switch to Glohealth ( I'm assuming you will stay with VHI, as the co pays)

Glohealth has a facility on their website to check out the hospitals they cover in your area.  You can click on your county and
see if the 2 private hospitals in your area are listed, under heading 'Private hospitals'.
[broken link removed]

Regarding level of cover,  both plans have same public hospital cover.
The only small difference re private hospital cover, is the excess amount.  75euro with VHI,  100euro with Glohealth, difference of 25 euro.
This hospital excess means if yourself or your husband are admitted for a stay in a private hospital,  you pay this excess amount on admission.
It is a one-off payment on admission,  it is NOT  per night, just 75 or 100 euro on admission.
It does not apply to any public hospital, so it wouldn't apply for the children as there are no private children's hospitals in Ireland.

The excess amount for admission to a hi-tech hospital is 150 with Glohealth, it is 75 with VHI.
Again its a one-off payment if admitted to a hi-tech hospital for treatment or surgery.
Three out of the four hi-tech hospitals are based in Dublin - Blackrock Clinic, Beacon hospital and Mater Private Dublin, so they may not
be relevant to you.
The 4th hi-tech hospital, Mater Private Cork is not listed with Glohealth.  This is a brand new hospital so they may not have signed up just yet.
Not sure if this matters to you at this stage.

Regarding day to day cover,  your husband can add the 'Daily Care Better Plan' onto 'Better Plan' -  the 2 children go free on this day to day 
plan also.   The price per year for an adult is 198pa, 2 kids included for free.

Just to recap;

Better Plan;     adult price; 915pa - 2 kids free,similar hospital cover, very minor difference regarding private hospital excess - explained above.
Daily Care Better Plan;  adult price; 198pa;  2 kids free, day to day cover including gp visits, consultants etc

Total price;   1113pa;   1 adult and 2 children;  good hospital cover + good day to day cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?89&298/
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&304/


All the other 3 providers, VHI, LAYA & AVIVA  will cost 1600approx for the same cover - including day to day cover for 1adult + 2kids.

Just to clarify what is your exact renewal date?

If the 2 private hospitals you require are covered with Glohealth, I would recommend this offer including the outpatient cover.
The difference, re excess amount as explained above, is so small in the overall scheme of things its practically nothing.  
It doesn't affect your treatment or access to hospitals in any way.
You're just fortunate that the 2 children are under 3 and you are in a position to avail of this offer.

Hope this explains things a little clearer and eases some of your concerns.

Regards, Snowyb


----------

